# Wonderfull world of vaping



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

When I first joined this forum, some 8 months ago, I was surprised by the PIF section, and hoe easily members offered free gear to other members. I get it now, this is a family, granted it has it's ups and downs, but still a bunch of awesome people. In the past 4 months I have PIF'd two D16 batteries, two Manger Evods, two Aspire ET-S's and about 10 drippers. I bought a lot of drippers in the beginning of my journey to find what I like, or don't like. Some on special at vendors, some from FT, and some that were not on special. Also PIF'd my 30W and 50W iSticks recently, mostly using mechs nowadays. 

Last night out of the blue I got a WhatsApp message from a colleague. He was ranting and raving about how awesome the Derringer I gave him is. What a nice, warm and fuzzy feeling. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not rich or anything, but I do make more than most of the blokes I know personally that vape. So great being able to help out, and sometimes get feedback like that. Sure, it has cost me a few bucks, but I have also had my fair share of kindness from the forum.

I hope this never changes and EcigsSA stays the great place it is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/10/15)

This would have been an awesome 1000th post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Wow, just noticed that now. Last I checked I was in the 800's. Damn, time flies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Wow, just noticed that now. Last I checked I was in the 800's. Damn, time flies!



Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (26/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> When I first joined this forum, some 8 months ago, I was surprised by the PIF section, and hoe easily members offered free gear to other members. I get it now, this is a family, granted it has it's ups and downs, but still a bunch of awesome people. In the past 4 months I have PIF'd two D16 batteries, two Manger Evods, two Aspire ET-S's and about 10 drippers. I bought a lot of drippers in the beginning of my journey to find what I like, or don't like. Some on special at vendors, some from FT, and some that were not on special. Also PIF'd my 30W and 50W iSticks recently, mostly using mechs nowadays.
> 
> Last night out of the blue I got a WhatsApp message from a colleague. He was ranting and raving about how awesome the Derringer I gave him is. What a nice, warm and fuzzy feeling. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not rich or anything, but I do make more than most of the blokes I know personally that vape. So great being able to help out, and sometimes get feedback like that. Sure, it has cost me a few bucks, but I have also had my fair share of kindness from the forum.
> 
> I hope this never changes and EcigsSA stays the great place it is.



That's awesome man, this community is so amazing.
It really is a step above the rest when it comes to quality of members.

I've received so much help and even assistance with PIF's when it's all via PM with no recognition to those helping.
Thanks to all those silent warriors like Viper that help where they can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> When I first joined this forum, some 8 months ago, I was surprised by the PIF section, and hoe easily members offered free gear to other members. I get it now, this is a family, granted it has it's ups and downs, but still a bunch of awesome people. In the past 4 months I have PIF'd two D16 batteries, two Manger Evods, two Aspire ET-S's and about 10 drippers. I bought a lot of drippers in the beginning of my journey to find what I like, or don't like. Some on special at vendors, some from FT, and some that were not on special. Also PIF'd my 30W and 50W iSticks recently, mostly using mechs nowadays.
> 
> Last night out of the blue I got a WhatsApp message from a colleague. He was ranting and raving about how awesome the Derringer I gave him is. What a nice, warm and fuzzy feeling. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not rich or anything, but I do make more than most of the blokes I know personally that vape. So great being able to help out, and sometimes get feedback like that. Sure, it has cost me a few bucks, but I have also had my fair share of kindness from the forum.
> 
> I hope this never changes and EcigsSA stays the great place it is.


I have to say, this is what makes this forum amazing. I have met a few people now, chatting to a few others via whatsapp - who doesnt mind the noob questions at all hours of the day  The generosity as well is amazing and one day when I can afford it I will pif as well  My pif's so far has been to convert 2 people, 1 joined the forum. And I am sending more people this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

Kudos @Viper_SA. Nothing matches the pleasure of giving.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

